# out door speakers



## rightaway (May 16, 2010)

i'm looking for a pair of out door speakers. looking to spend around $200 for a pair. i'm looking for a clear sound speaker. i went to best buy and their outdoor stuff didnt sound good at all.


----------



## darkist240sx (Aug 8, 2007)

Im actually looking for some of these as well... ill check back on this thread a little later. GL


----------



## rightaway (May 16, 2010)

most outdoor speakers that i hear are not clear at all.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out home theater direct, htd.com. I have used these in a few installs. You cannot beat them for the price. I used the ones with the larger drivers.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

rightaway said:


> i'm looking for a pair of out door speakers. looking to spend around $200 for a pair. i'm looking for a clear sound speaker. i went to best buy and their outdoor stuff didnt sound good at all.






there is a brand called VINTAGE they make a 5&1/4 6&1/2 and 8" 2-way systems all are a white plastic weatherproof construction with mounting brackets and they sound great!!! my friend had the JBL 6&1/2" pair that he paid$550 for they were damaged in a fire so he replaced them with the VINTAGE 8" 2-way for less than 1/2 the price of the JBL's and loves them.... lots of contractors in my area use this brand for new constructions that's why the prices are so good... 5 1/4 " $120 6 1/2 $160 and 8" $200 plus shipping


----------



## 7 iron (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you thought about using any marine application speakers - maybe build your own enclosures/install directly in eaves under the roofline?


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

Dayton IO650W 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair White | Parts-Express.com

I have a pair of these on my deck and bought the 5 1/4" models for a friend. I was pleasantly suprised with both. These are a great bang for the buck.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Loudy said:


> Dayton IO650W 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair White | Parts-Express.com
> 
> I have a pair of these on my deck and bought the 5 1/4" models for a friend. I was pleasantly suprised with both. These are a great bang for the buck.


Nice find!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sonance makes very good sounding outdoor speakers...

Stumbled across these the other night and thought WOW! something like this took too long to come about:

Definitive Technology AW5500 Outdoor Speaker - BBNEAB - eBay (item 180573317855 end time Jan-09-11 12:07:59 PST)

Definitive Technology AW6500 Outdoor Speaker - BBNECB - eBay (item 200520095475 end time Jan-13-11 11:11:53 PST)

make sure to use a outdoor volume control if you use one!!!!!


----------

